
FiveRuns raises $6.2M as Rails development spreads - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2007/10/28/fiveruns-raises-62m-as-rails-development-spreads/
======
davidw
> Ruby on Rails, a programming language useful for making web applications

Ugh. What a way to start an article.

